# Entree brand LP Commercial convection oven



## Hector Herrera (Dec 28, 2018)

I recently bought an Entree commercial LP convection oven for my business. I'm having trouble keeping the flame lit do to the propane not flowing from the tank. It flows for a little bit then stops can't even hear it flowing to the oven. I had read there might be a gas leak that is why it keeps tripping. I read in the manual that the ovens regulator is meant for 1/2 psi and a step down regulator is needed if the pressure from the tank is higher. Another thing is where could I find a hose that can go from my propane tank to my oven with a 3/4 ID. If anyone has pictures of how there oven is hooked up to there propane tank that would be very helpfull. Thank you.


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

Absolutely not! You need to contact a plumber, an appliance service company or the propane gas company. This is NOT a do-it-yourself project!! Get a professional who knows what they are doing and has the proper tools before you have a fire or somebody gets hurt!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Get a licensed gas fitter to do this. If there ever is an incident, and your insurance co. or the municipality finds out that the installation was not done by a licensed pro, it’s game over for you.....


----------



## veganhunter (Feb 26, 2017)

Is your hose connected to a tank with an overfill protection device. If so many of the male fittings are made wrong and wont depress the flow valve in the tank enough, what you get us initial flow that decreases as the fuel is used. I experience this with a couple of my devices that consume a lot of fuel. I’m thinking you have an issue here or your regulator is plugged. 

Contact a propane service company for pre made or custom hoses and tips on curing the vale issues it may be as simple as a new fitting. We even have two of them in our tiny area they will make and install hoses to fit your needs if your not qualified to do so. 

Every one gets super concerned about gas with due respect it’s very easy to install and seal something that operates at less than 2 psi. The gas company guys are out there splicing live high pressure lines with traffic whizzing buy that’s scary as all get out.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Veganhunter,

Please read my above post, the re-read the original post—it concerns commercial gas equipment for a business.


----------



## veganhunter (Feb 26, 2017)

foodpump said:


> Hi Veganhunter,
> 
> Please read my above post, the re-read the original post-it concerns commercial gas equipment for a business.


Which is why I suggested you contact a Propane shop if your not comfortable to do any repairs or work or laws don't allow it. I'm not talking about walmart that sells camping equipment and BBQ grills we have two large propane service companies all they do is propane installations filling and servicing equipment, a lot of there work probably most is commercial applications where running a NG line to a business for one piece of equipment is to costly or time consuming, they do installs carry the right fittings for all types of propane connections and will be able to figure out where your gas flow problem is. A plumber may very well not have much to work with on hand without multiple trips costing you more money. Most likely because the propane companies do most of these installs and repairs.

Laws vary from state to state here we are allowed to do our own plumbing for gas service it has to pass inspection by both the gas company and the building inspector but an owner can do the install and hook up to everything except the NG meter and the meter is the property of the gas company so they do the actual hook up because of that.


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

This thread is over 6 months old and hopefully the OP, who we haven't heard from since, either took our advice or his business is no longer there. 

I don't care that your state is lax enough to allow DIY gas installations even if they have to be inspected. All such work should be done by a professional and that's the only advice I would give! Ignore it at your peril!


----------

